# gelieferte druckreife Pdf-Datei - Korrekturrecht?



## jana1982 (25. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich brauche eure Meinung und euren Rat. Vor kurzem bekam ich vom Kunden eine pdf Datei, die druckreif war (laut Vereinbarung mit dem Kunden). Im Normalfall habe ich kein Recht bzw keinen Zugriff die Datei zu verändern. Ich ging davon aus, dass die Werbeagentur nach den Voraussetzungen für den Offsetdruck eingestellt hatten. Wie üblich belichtete ich die Datei und montierte die Filme für die Druckplatte usw. Während des Druck fiel dem Kunden auf, dass die Bilder zu gelblich waren, was eigentlich Edelstahl darstellen sollte. Problem: ich bekam vorher keinen Proof, erst später als Laserdruck. Was ich und den Druckern nicht damit anfangen konnten. Die Farbwerte zw. dem Laserdruck und dem Offsetdruck sind unterschiedlich. Ich habe die pdf Datei im Photoshop die Werte abgemessen, es stimmte fast mit dem Druck überein also zu viel gelb was nicht sein durfte. Um eine Farbkorrektur zu machen, ließ ich mir gleich die Ursprungdatei (QXP und zusätzliche Bilddateien) mitschicken und überprüfte die Werte von der Agentur - genau die gleichen wie die pdf datei. Die Werbeagentur, die die Datei erstellt haben, stritten ab, dass es nicht an denen lag und gab mir bzw uns die Schuld. Also machte ich eine Korrektur ohne zusätzliche Kosten. Was hätten wir dagegen getan oder lag es an uns?


Noch eine Frage: Kommt es vor, dass beim Generieren von Pdf-Dateien Farbverluste entstehen können? Gibt es eine Einstellung um dies zu vermeiden?

Ich würde mich auf eure baldige Antwort freuen, Danke!

gruß jana


----------



## Pianoman (26. November 2004)

Hi Jana.
Natürlich sagen die, daß Du daran schuld bist, sonst hätten sie ja was für die Korrektur bezahlt 
Beim Erstellen von pdf's können natürlich Farbverluste/veränderungen auftreten - abhängig davon wie die pdf-Datei erstellt wurde. Um Dich abzusichern, solltest Du Dir vielleicht die ppd der Agentur geben lassen und auf jeden Fall den Proof vorher.
Wenn Du den Proof vorher bekommst, ist der normalerweise zwingend, sprich Du mußt die Farbkorrektur bei der Belichtung durchführen.
In Deinem Fall (Originaldateien weisen gleiche Farbverschiebung auf) nehme ich an, daß die Systeme des Erstellers falsch Farbkalibriert waren/sind und der Fehler nicht in der pdf-Erstellung liegt sondern bereits in der Bildbearbeitung. Und sowas ist natürlich ohne Proof nicht korrigierbar (hätte ja auch so beabsichtigt sein können).
lg


----------

